# 2011 Fave Macro Images



## orionmystery (Dec 21, 2011)

Created using BigHugeLabs' Mosaic Maker.

 It's been a good year. I only realized I found 5 new species (to me) of lantern bugs this year after going through the whole year's images. I had also managed to cross off a few insects/arthropods from my wish list, such as mantisfly, lacewing, owlfly, jewel wasp. The unexpected finds in Maliau Basin like the violin beetle, jewel beetle and dead leaf mantis are wonderful surprises too!

 All in all, it's been a great year!







I tried to paste the links to individual images here but it didn't work. You can find it here though: 2011 Fave Macro Images | Up Close with Nature


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 21, 2011)

Looks great!  Wonderful images!


----------



## TheFantasticG (Dec 21, 2011)

Kurt, have you considered making a book for your years' favorites? Thats what I do and I have a new coffee table book (for my table in the livingroom) every year.


----------



## BekahAura (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm totally jealous of the access you have to all these exotic bugs... I need to move... at least for the winter. All the bugs are hiding. 

Really nice images you have here!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Dec 21, 2011)

Very cool mosaic.  :thumbup:  It would be doubly sweet if they actually linked to the full size images.


----------



## orionmystery (Dec 22, 2011)

TheFantasticG said:


> Kurt, have you considered making a book for your years' favorites? Thats what I do and I have a new coffee table book (for my table in the livingroom) every year.



Thanks FG. No plan to do so yet.



BekahAura said:


> I'm totally jealous of the access you have to all these exotic bugs... I need to move... at least for the winter. All the bugs are hiding.
> 
> Really nice images you have here!



Thank you BekahAura.



Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Very cool mosaic.  :thumbup:  It would be doubly sweet if they actually linked to the full size images.


 
Thanks AI. LInks won't show in forum, but you can see it in my blog.



cgipson1 said:


> Looks great!  Wonderful images!



Thanks Charlie.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 22, 2011)

Your work is amazing!


----------



## jriepe (Dec 22, 2011)

You are the master of Macro.  

Jerry


----------



## orionmystery (Dec 22, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Your work is amazing!


 


jriepe said:


> You are the master of Macro.
> 
> Jerry



 Thanks, GeorgieGirl, Jerry.


----------



## kyrontf (Dec 22, 2011)

Spectacular collection!


----------



## orionmystery (Dec 23, 2011)

kyrontf said:


> Spectacular collection!



Thanks,  kyrontf.


----------



## mishele (Dec 24, 2011)

Good stuff...can't wait to see 2012's work!!
Happy holidays!!


----------



## Overread (Dec 24, 2011)

Always find your shots great to look at - both impressive and inspriational and, like Mish, can't wait to see what more you can find


----------



## orionmystery (Dec 24, 2011)

Overread said:


> Always find your shots great to look at - both impressive and inspriational and, like Mish, can't wait to see what more you can find


 


mishele said:


> Good stuff...can't wait to see 2012's work!
> Happy holidays!!



Thanks Overread, mishele.


----------

